#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 血疣(恐怖小說!?)

## Owla

> 今天忽然有感而發...打了一篇小說
> 
> 唉~真沒想到我第一篇發在文學創作的文竟然是恐怖小說...ˊˋ
> 
> 畢竟我沒啥寫作經驗...大家看看吧...
> 
> 也還不知道稱不稱的上是恐怖小說呢...
> 
> 還有就是本篇有嚴重的自虐請向...不喜者可以離開了
> ...



大概在1~2年前，

右手小指的關節上長出了類似水泡的東西。

起初，我並不以為意。

然而約一個月前發生的事。

深植我心...揮之不去……



時間，九月二十九號下午五點二十九分；地點，三樓宿舍

我推開了房門，書包隨手一扔，完美的拋物線剛好砸中正在睡覺的死人。是的，請別懷疑，被砸中的那個人就叫死人，本名陳思仁。

還記得曾經在某部漫畫上看過一句話。

「招式與綽號若能達到相同的境界，那才是真正的高手。」

很巧地，陳思仁他做到了，被我用重達7.2公斤重的書包砸中肚子，竟然沒醒來！那還真是不折不扣的死人了…。

在我後頭緊接著走進了魷魚怪人（不要問我為什麼他叫魷魚怪人，打從我認識他開始他就這樣自稱了！），身高183㎝卻不會打籃球，真是個怪咖。

「喂！魷魚，你說這顆到底是什麼東西啊？」我向我最好也是最怪的朋友展現右手小指上的怪東西。

「嗯…我不確定。不過，看起來應該是疣吧？」他推了推眼鏡說道，放下揹在背上的背包。

「蛤!?那是什麼碗糕小？」看了看手上那顆被稱為疣的怪東西。

「那個東西要去看醫生，然後用液態氮點掉。」他又推了一下眼鏡（最好真的是那麼滑啦！），隨手拉了張椅子坐下，而且拉的那張還是我的椅子。

『不過是一顆沒有水的水泡罷了。』我如此想著。

「就是那個冷到爆的東西喔！會不會痛啊？」仔細看著這顆怪水泡，裡面竟然還有一點一點紅紅的東西，應該是血吧？

「應該會有一點痛吧？只要想像你摸冰塊時的感覺然後再乘以個幾十倍就好了，安啦！沒事的！」

我回敬他一個中指。

「那玩意兒多久了？」魷魚不理會我在他面前晃動的中指，坐在我的椅子上開始玩起了他那台價值2萬元的手機，真是死有錢人。

「我也沒仔細注意啦！不過一、兩年應該有吧？」

魷魚一聽手中的手機頓時掉到了地上，「框噹」一聲，2萬元隨即變成了無數的1千元。

「媽的！有錢也不是這樣搞吧！不要你可以給我啊！」我開始為那隻無緣經手的手機感到無比的惋惜。

「這…你也太扯了吧!?竟然手上長了兩年的怪東西還不去看醫生！」他似乎一點也不在意那隻已經成了碎屑的手機。

「反正又不會痛，所以我也沒去管它，只是手上長一顆怪東西感覺有點難看而已。」

忽然，我驚覺魷魚是在關心我！真是讓我太感動了，不枉費我把他當成最好的朋友了。想著想著，我覺得眼角開始泛起了感動的淚水。

「算了…隨便你，別說我沒講，要嘛就忍個幾次全清乾淨，要嘛就別清了。只是過了那麼久的話沒點個七、八次是好不了的。」魷魚不以為然的聳了聳肩。

「蝦小!?要痛那麼多次喔？老子不幹！」我瞬間收起了剛剛的感動，疾聲說道。

「沒差啊，反正又不是長在我身上，要點不點是你家的事。況且，那個東西不是不會痛嗎？不點應該也沒關係啦！」他一手拉起了剛剛放下的背包，一手伸入似乎在搜索著某些東西。

「那就不點了。」我也擺出一副無所謂的樣子。

魷魚不答腔，而搜索的手也停止了動作，緩緩伸出。

竟然是比剛剛摔碎的那隻還要再貴上一倍的全新手機！

「幹！他媽的死有錢人，一定要這樣刺激我嗎？」

我一肚子鳥氣地看著那隻4萬多元的手機，想起自己那隻已經用了5年的廢鐵，而且還是在當時就已經賣1圓的垃圾！

魷魚情描淡寫的別過了頭用一種可以被人灌一萬拳的欠揍表情看著我，譏笑中帶著同情之意…。

…………龜懶趴火。


週末，一回到老家。真他媽的累爆了！一整個星期都吃足以稱為餿水的食物，再加上天天讀書讀到2點，此時的我早已累癱了！我走近床邊，制服沒換、襪子也沒拖，便馬上與我的床進行了近距離的身體接觸。

睡夢中，我一直看著那顆怪疣，一直看著、一直看著…，忽然，我清楚的感覺到那疣中的紅點好像變的越來越明顯？我繼續地觀察這顆怪東西，想釐清到底發生了什麼事？到最後「噗滋」一聲竟噴出了血來！

「幹！」我怪叫了一聲，然後驚醒。

說來奇怪，平時睡覺我都不作夢的，而今天不但有夢，而且還是個噁爛的怪夢，想起來還真幹。看了看時間，凌晨四點多。

唉~反正也睡不著了，乾脆來畫張圖打發打發時間吧！

我隨手從那台擁有影印＋列印＋掃描的多功能事務機中抽出了一張A4影印紙，再拿出那盒官方說法為36色而實際上只剩17色的色鉛筆，緊接著抄起躺在鉛筆盒中的2B電腦答案筆，畫前準備即告一個段落。

而畫作的主題為「狼之血咒」，圖中畫著一隻滿身是血的狼側倒在陰暗的洞穴中靜靜的等待著死亡的來臨。

這個主題真是酷斃了！我實在忍不住誇許自己聰明的頭腦！

輕鬆地下了第一筆、第二筆……沒想到竟然出奇的順利。要是平時，手殘的我畫完草圖至少也要2小時以上，而現在竟然只畫了不到30分鐘便構圖完畢，而且過程中完全都沒使用到橡皮擦！

聽說早起讀書的效果不錯，原來這個方法用在畫畫上也一樣有效。

「哈！超爽的！說不定我是天才啊！」看著A4影印紙上那美麗的狼身，我真是佩服我自己。

忽然，右手的小指好像被人用針扎了一下。抬起手一看，映入眼簾的即是那顆帶有紅點的疣。

「這東西好像遲早也得把它處理掉…。」

看著這個跟了我兩年的怪水泡，心中忽然升起了一股奇怪的念頭。

『不如我自己把它解決掉吧。』

此刻的我竟然沒發現自己的嘴角浮現了一絲詭笑。

拉開了抽屜，翻翻找找，摸出了一把兒童用安全剪刀。左手輕輕地拿起剪刀架在那顆疣上，我的手竟然不自主地顫抖了起來。我試著做幾次深呼吸，沒想到手竟然越抖越嚴重。

不管了！我一股作氣用力地剪了下去！椎心般的疼痛瞬間傳遍全身。

「幹！」多麼簡潔有力的一個字，已經表達了我所要說的一切感覺。

但是，奇怪的事發生了，我竟然感受到無比的興奮！我舔了一下淌血的小指。

『原來血還不錯喝。』這是我第一時間閃過的念頭，而我又笑了。

我仔細的打量著我剪開的傷口，似乎沒有把凸起的部分清乾淨？再看看左手上的剪刀，看來這次不能再用這把爛剪刀了。

隨手扔開染血的剪刀再次搜索抽屜中更鋒利的工具，左番右翻。右手還不時滴下一滴滴的血染紅了睡衣、染紅地板，但我絲毫不以為意。我不自覺地從紛亂的抽屜中拿起了一隻筆。

一隻筆刀。

「這個應該夠利了。」我露出燦爛的微笑。

左手推開筆蓋，鋒利的銀光乍現，往右手小指上一切，而我的小指像壞了的水龍頭般噴出鮮紅的血。我忽而轉為狂笑，一刀又一刀，瘋狂的刺砍早已不見怪疣的手指。

「呵呵，清的真是乾淨啊！說不定我以後能當醫生呢！哈哈哈哈！」

我的目光忽然轉向那張未完成的圖稿。

「再也沒有比血更像血的顏色了吧？」我怪笑道。

食指沾了沾流瀉不停的血，一指拉過，線條之中有粗有細，濕潤之間帶有乾澀，實在是好啊！我一指又一指地拉出活生生、血淋淋的淌血之狼，真是美麗的畫作啊，就像正在躺著血的我一樣！

我狂笑不已，最後甚至不再用食指沾血作畫了，我乾脆用已被攪爛的傷口直接著色，氣力萬鈞之間，我小心注意著血色的濃淡，一拉、一放、一提就像國畫大師一般豪邁。

「多麼壯闊、逼真的畫作啊！這是神跡、神跡啊！」我狂喜。

我的衣服早已分不清原本的圖案了，完全是慘紅一片。我拿著手上的傑作轉圈、跳舞，傷口處還因為離心力的作用噴出了以我為中心一圈一圈的血跡。

「夠了！別人不用睡…覺……啊~~~~~~!!!」衝進房門的媽媽看見整個房間的血漬，嚇得瘋狂尖叫。

「媽媽~媽媽~媽媽~你看，很漂亮對吧？」我拿著沾滿血跡的畫作一步一步逼近早已昏厥的媽媽。

「是發生什麼事了……啊？」斯文的爸爸聽見媽媽的慘叫後也跟著跑出，看見了滿身是血的我後，整個陷入了呆滯狀態。

「爸爸~爸爸~爸爸~你看啦，媽媽都不稱讚我啦！」我拿著我的傑作步向爸爸，還一邊伴隨著微笑。

爸爸這一聽後，頓時回過了神。一個箭步衝向了我，左手反抓我的右手。

我想反抗卻一點辦法也沒有，只感到全身輕飄飄的，大概是因為血流的太多了吧？就在我思考的半秒鐘，雄渾有力的手刀落下。

咚。一聲，我昏了過去。


「…………！！！」恍惚間我想起那場噩夢而驚醒。

潔白的房間，明亮的日光燈管，淡綠色的簾布，以及包得比大腿還粗的右手。唉~就算我不想承認，也由不得我了…。

夢是真的。

在住院期間，我痛哭了不下數十次，心理輔導也受了不下數十次，外傷科醫師反而還不是最常與我接觸的。

而接受心理輔導的同時，身邊還有另外一個人，我媽。還好我媽並沒有因此而瘋掉，要不然我一定會愧疚一輩子的。

聽心理醫生說，我大概是因為壓力太大了，才會做出這種自殘的行為，以後得要多多注意自己的情緒壓力。而我媽，則需要一段時間來平復受驚的心靈。

而外科醫生則表示，幸虧沒有傷及韌帶，要完全回復還是有可能的。

事後大約一個月吧？我出院了，跟我媽一起……。

回到班上，同學們的問話就和我在住院期間的探訪人問的一樣，了無新意。

好疲憊啊…，對於那次的事件，我懶得提，也不願再提，我只希望能早日複習完我所漏掉的功課而已。

放學後回到宿舍。

「啊！自殘人回來了啊！」魷魚沒大腦的說著，還一邊拿著從來沒看過的高檔手機，不知道到底值多少錢？

「幹！不刺激我會死是喔？」我略帶不爽的開開玩笑。

「好啦！不跟你鬧了！聽說你受傷的是右手喔？右手沒廢吧？」

「差一點就廢了。」

「沒廢就好了啦！」魷魚拍拍我的肩膀，接著說「啊那個東西有沒有順便割掉？」

「什麼東西？包皮喔？」我笑著回答他的問題。

「就是那顆疣啊！」魷魚認真的說，表情一絲不苟。

剎那間，我的笑容凝結了。我拆開繃帶，一層層地拆開，越來越快、越來越快。繃帶掉落，右手的小指，只有傷疤，那顆疣已經不見了。

我鬆了一口氣。

我抓了抓手心，忽然感覺到一顆異常的凸起。我顫抖地反過手掌。

*是一顆疣。*

第二顆、第三顆……無以數計的疣如雨後春筍般爬滿了手掌，爬過了手心、手背…一直蔓延到全身………………





> 其實這一篇小說是真人事件改編而成的
> 
> 而小說中的主角也真的是我本人
> 
> 至於...想問我的手到底廢了沒有?很抱歉沒有= ="
> 
> 那顆疣現在也還繼續貪婪地吸食我右手小指的養分
> 
> 文章近約70%的虎爛...傷眼還請多包涵


其實有一些真相是我沒寫出來的

想看的就按下去吧


點擊以顯示隱藏內容


事實的真相是

我並沒有使用工具來殘害我的手指...

我是用啃的= =

明白嗎?沒錯就是用嘴巴去咬!!!

咬到整個流血!!!

還有...用血作畫是真的...只不過傷眼至極...而且並未完成

所以並不貼出...

現在有事沒事還是會去咬它

而且也是幾乎都咬到流血

這就是尚未公開的真相......

有比小說還恐怖嗎?(燦笑)



不管如何...給點建言吧......[/hide]

----------


## tsume

用腳去咬疣......
小O你真大膽ㄟ......
那種東西打死我一輩子也不肯碰......
不過最後那顆疣還沒好阿
嗯...辛苦了,跟那東西奮鬥那麼久......
不過最後"如雨後春筍的疣們"應該是假的吧......(*廢話,不然還得了......*)

----------


## 好喝的茶

疣是啥咪東西(呆)？

恐怖其實不是太恐怖，只是小茶看主角自殘看得很興奮XD(被毆)

反而是真相……還比較恐怖耶XD
嗯……我是沒試過咬手指咬到出血啦，
是什麼樣的感覺哩(謎)？

----------


## 狼狗傑

> 文章近約70%的虎爛...


的確是如此......(←欠揍討打)

老實說，這並不夠格稱為恐怖小說，最後的結局簡直是「插花」(炸)。因為，我感到，整篇的描寫重點，已是在於主人翁的言行，而不是那最後才對我們說「哈囉，我就是『血疣』！」的俗濫恐怖結局小丑角。

只要能把有幻想色彩的恐怖片制式結局去掉，乾脆讓名不副實的「血疣」標題只具象徵意義，重心完全放在自殘行為上，就是一篇透徹描寫青少年行為的自然主義小說了......(啥鬼？)

或許你能把自己的故事寫出來，誠實地、毫無捏造成份地、直接而樸實無華地把自己的自殘過程源源本本地寫出來......嗯？

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    因為小弟很想知道您是怎麼自殘的

----------


## Owla

> 用腳去咬疣......
> 小O你真大膽ㄟ......
> 那種東西打死我一輩子也不肯碰......
> 不過最後那顆疣還沒好阿
> 嗯...辛苦了,跟那東西奮鬥那麼久......
> 不過最後"如雨後春筍的疣們"應該是假的吧......(*廢話,不然還得了......*)


用...用腳!?囧"

用腳怎麼咬?文章裡我是用工具啦...

不過現實是用咬的...嘴巴咬

當然..."如雨後春筍的疣們"是假的




> 疣是啥咪東西(呆)？
> 
> 恐怖其實不是太恐怖，只是小茶看主角自殘看得很興奮XD(被毆)
> 
> 反而是真相……還比較恐怖耶XD
> 嗯……我是沒試過咬手指咬到出血啦，
> 是什麼樣的感覺哩(謎)？


的確...不夠恐怖~= =

原諒敝獸吧~第一次貼小說就貼這種的~

我也覺得實在是太大膽了...

原來好喝的茶喜歡看我自虐啊...

除了有事沒事去咬它之外~我已經沒啥其他的自虐傾向了^^"

至於咬手指咬到流血嘛...

大大~您自己試試看吧(燦笑)~非常爽快的~XD




> 老實說，這並不夠格稱為恐怖小說，最後的結局簡直是「插花」(炸)。因為，我感到，整篇的描寫重點，已是在於主人翁的言行，而不是那最後才對我們說「哈囉，我就是『血疣』！」的俗濫恐怖結局小丑角。
> 
> 只要能把有幻想色彩的恐怖片制式結局去掉，乾脆讓名不副實的「血疣」標題只具象徵意義，重心完全放在自殘行為上，就是一篇透徹描寫青少年行為的自然主義小說了......(啥鬼？)
> 
> 或許你能把自己的故事寫出來，誠實地、毫無捏造成份地、直接而樸實無華地把自己的自殘過程源源本本地寫出來......嗯？
> 
> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容
> 
>     因為小弟很想知道您是怎麼自殘的


噗!!!= ="

怎麼大家都想知道敝獸是怎麼自殘的啊...ˊˋ

「插花」的結局...抱歉...傷眼了...

實在是沒什麼創意的結局...我已經儘可能的壓榨腦細胞了= =

不捏造的寫出來喔......可是爆點好像不多耶@@(炸)


對了再補充2個真相...

文中真正的自殘時間是凌晨約2點

作畫的過程中並沒有畫草圖(所以很傷眼= =")

----------


## tsume

啊!!
不是腳啦, 是嘴......
不知道為什麼我會打腳......="= (好可怕...靈異......)

凌晨兩點自殘阿......
難怪你父母會上來罵人(也不是罵啦,是叫你安靜點...)
不過在這麼晚自殘,又流這麼多血......感覺像你出去殺了人回來似的......
嗯嗯......(謎: 嗯啥啊!?)

----------


## 呆虎鯨

啊啊，有種不知回什麼好（遠）

　　其實也不會很恐怖，只不過後面畫畫的地方描述的很好，讓我印象深刻這樣ｘｄ

　　事實令人無言（被毆飛）

----------


## 好喝的茶

TO　Owla︰
啊，這個這個。
是我自己心理變態想看而已(死)。
從小就不害怕血腥的畫面，反而很喜歡(？)。

之前有買過一套叫「人體奧秘」的電影回家看，
內裏沒有劇情，純粹詳細地描繪醫生們解剖一具女屍而已。
(明明是18禁電影還要給我打馬賽克……囧)
可是當時小茶是一邊吃午飯一邊看，看得很歡樂XD

自虐喔，已經很久沒試過了(茶)。
小學時都會不自覺地拿起水果刀切手指(爆)，
到初中改換美工刀，現在就不玩了。

嗯，要是真的能詳細描寫一次閣下的自虐過程，
小茶一定會看得很興奮(炸)(被毆)。

----------


## a70701111

這篇真是充滿『髒話』的文章= =
下次記得要把髒話改的圓融一點，不然就是……
雖然有恐怖的部份，但是卻沒有讓在下毛骨悚然。
應該要在加油摟……
(不要在有髒字太多的文章喔)

----------


## Owla

對不起(90度鞠躬)= ="

髒話的部分敝獸一定會改進的

其實這篇...也有點像是為了紓壓而打的

在文章開頭的部分雖然也有說請無視髒話...

看來還是遭到炮轟了啊"囧

第一次發文...要改的地方多的是呢...=ˇ="

還要再加緊磨鍊了......

不過以後應該不會再有與血腥有關的主題了

這是第一次也是最後一次的血腥文章

----------


## 閻王

我跟owla你差不多呢
有次就是腳上起了個疣, 走起路來感覺很不好
可是又沒興趣付錢(對我這種窮學生來說太貴了)去點那個液態氮, 所以決定自己操刀
然後就拿起萬用軍刀一直削..
剛開始就是一團白色的軟組織
不容易削, 要用刀刃又拖又拉的才削的下來一下片, 削的時候還會痛
一直削的很開心, 看着那些白色的不正常組織一片片的掉落(你變態啊
還拍了照片留念(...囧
就是很興奮嘛

削的深了就開始看到血管, 粗的看得到血管壁
終於痛得忍不住了就收手了
當時止血止了兩小時都還止不住=.=

剩下大約一半的, 總算沒礙着我行動了
然後弄到了一支藥膏
藥斷斷續續的用了兩個月, 看着沒什麼效, 於是停用了
之後隔了幾天看着那疣, 束手無策, 不爽
於是又拿起刀....
這次一刀削下去卻是乾脆利落的, 上一次要又拖又拉的把它削下來
觀察了幾天竟發覺停藥了以後那疣反而開始死掉了
那疣乾掉以後成了一堆一絲絲的組織
最後被我用鉗子一絲絲的扯下來了(又流了不少血..


我呀...也算半個自虐狂吧~
總是喜歡弄痛自己, 會好享受(自毆
說到壓力嘛.. 這個.. 不肯定是否有關係, 不過當時壓力很大是真的
而壓力會在引起一些動物自殘也是真確的.

說話當時也是凌晨2時左右XD

----------


## tsume

不過話說自己割疣會不會有後遺症阿......
想說自己亂給水泡可能會更糟,那疣......(*喂!!*)

白白的組織......==
噁......
疣真是個損血的東西......

----------


## 閻王

除非你真的很能忍痛, 否則要自己把該死的疣自己割掉是相當困難的
會很痛.
而且會無可避免的要把自己的肉也割掉一點.
不過即使忍的了痛, 不斷湧出來的血也會把你的妨礙視線
基本上割掉一半以後就很難看得到下一刀要往那裡割.

而當你看見那疣裡頭竟有這樣一大東血管,
血流出來的速度竟那麼快,
然後你就會質疑 - 那東西每天究竟吃掉我多少血了?!

----------

